# Rage 2 blade, or 3 blade? or another broadhead?



## DoubleLung51

I see you already bought some broadheads, but just in case, next time your looking for new broadheads, try the Rocket Hammerheads... I've had good success with them over the past two years... 2" cutting diameter and fairly cheap compared to other expandables... Leaves a great blood trail


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter

I have killed them both with a two blade and three blade Rage. Never had a problem with penetration. Last year smoked two in one afternoon with the three blade with complete pass throughs. Two blade does leave a devasting entry and exit wound.


----------



## AR_Headhunter

1 vote for "OTHER"! I would recommend several expandables. Grim Reaper, Wasp Jackhammer, Spitfire, Steelhead, Tekkan, & more but I would NEVER recommend Rage. Don't do like so many & buy into the paid advertising & hype! Do your own research & you can find many good expandables.


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter

AR_Headhunter said:


> 1 vote for "OTHER"! I would recommend several expandables. Grim Reaper, Wasp Jackhammer, Spitfire, Steelhead, Tekkan, & more but I would NEVER recommend Rage. Don't do like so many & buy into the paid advertising & hype! Do your own research & you can find many good expandables.


However, remember one point of arhunter's statement he is leaving out. He has absolutely no experience with Rage broadheads. I believe he is upset so many well known and established hunters endorse them. Might be some envy thing. None of us have figured it out yet what the bash obsession is with him.

However, I will agree on one thing. Try them all if you can. Pay no attention to the rest of us. You and your experiences with each broadhead will be and should be the only decideing factor.


----------



## dbbumpin

I have only used the g5's, and muzzy's. Muzzy's did not fly perfect like a field tip. Just lookin for somethin that will be good no matter what. I don't want to mess around. I have heard rumors about them. A guy at my local shop loves the grim reapers. I just don't know what to get, only got 2 weeks left till opener


----------



## AR_Headhunter

Your buddy at the pro shop is right about the Reapers. They are a very good head & will fly perfectly.


----------



## dbbumpin

doin more reviews on the rages, and sounds like the o ring comes off often, and well that is not realiable to me.....on with the search


----------



## River420Bottom

definately ANOTHER BROADHEAD


----------



## LuckyLuke

Another bad point about rage broadheads is the blades fall down with the slightest bump
I kept wearing out the o rings putting them back together.


----------



## dbbumpin

ok, im takin the rages back.....what else guys?


----------



## atg3rd

*smoke broadheads*

if you want a great mechanical try the smoke broadhead. they are sharp on the front and rear edge of the blade in case you do not get a full pass through which is unlikely. i shot a doe last at 30 yards pass through from shoulder to ass. she walked about twenty feet and dropped over. they are impressive but this year they are in demand and could be hard to come by many places are sold out.


----------



## dbbumpin

well I'm thinkin about the grim reaper, or a slick trick, but the whistling issue with the tricks kinda bugs me. Kinda worried about goin to a mechanical, never have shot one, and I will sometimes place some shots through the branches.


----------



## viperarcher

Slick trick


----------



## bwhntr4168

your making a mistake!! i have shot a ton and seen a ton !!! nothing like a rage 2-blade sorry bar none!!! jmho UNBELEIVEABLE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dbbumpin

ttt guys..help me decide this week


----------



## AR_Headhunter

Your pro shop guy made the best suggestion & this is a dead horse.


----------



## jjcard41

*death*



AR_Headhunter said:


> Your buddy at the pro shop is right about the Reapers. They are a very good head & will fly perfectly.


I've heard great things as well about the Reapers!


----------



## dbbumpin

leaning to the reapers, just not sure if I want a mechanical...Kinda worried about hittin leaves or somethin, and it effecting the opening and flight more than a fixed head


----------



## bucksnortinted

i have shot the rage 2 blade and had good outcomes using them but both the bucks i shot were broad side,i have heard a lot of bad storys about the O-rings and taking quartering shots or hitting a rib and the blades broke or didn't deploy accurately,both the dear i shot there is no way they could have survived the hole they leave are devastaing,BUT i am going back to shooting a Magnus Buzzcut 4blade i have shot kwite a few different fixed broadheads and this is the most accurate and durabalest that i have shot and they mess a deer up half the blade is serrated and they are made of knife grade stainless and are guaranteed for life.and these did fly excactly like my field points
but there are a lot of good broad heads,cabelas has a pretty good reviews on stuff from people using it go on there and read the reviews of the Magnus Buzzcut 4 blades and you can check others also,
i am not putting a muzzy down but why spend up to 20 minutes trying to tune one arrow when you don't need to,let us know what you by
good luck hunting

Ted


----------



## dbbumpin

hisnheroutdoors said:


> i have shot the rage 2 blade and had good outcomes using them but both the bucks i shot were broad side,i have heard a lot of bad storys about the O-rings and taking quartering shots or hitting a rib and the blades broke or didn't deploy accurately,both the dear i shot there is no way they could have survived the hole they leave are devastaing,BUT i am going back to shooting a Magnus Buzzcut 4blade i have shot kwite a few different fixed broadheads and this is the most accurate and durabalest that i have shot and they mess a deer up half the blade is serrated and they are made of knife grade stainless and are guaranteed for life.and these did fly excactly like my field points
> but there are a lot of good broad heads,cabelas has a pretty good reviews on stuff from people using it go on there and read the reviews of the Magnus Buzzcut 4 blades and you can check others also,
> i am not putting a muzzy down but why spend up to 20 minutes trying to tune one arrow when you don't need to,let us know what you by
> good luck hunting
> 
> Ted


those magnus look nice...lookin at them


----------



## bucksnortinted

dbbumpin

they are an excellent broadhead,the best i have shot so far in a fixed blade

Ted


----------



## dbbumpin

hisnheroutdoors said:


> dbbumpin
> 
> they are an excellent broadhead,the best i have shot so far in a fixed blade
> 
> Ted


I am debating on goin with the slick tricks or the magnus...hmmm

got my drenalin all tuned today to 60 yd....now need a broadhead.

which do you think?


----------



## Big Cedar

*Switched to Hellrazors*

I havn't tried the Rage, but I have shot quite a few of the other heads before going Elk hunting and I settled on the Hellrazor. Flies like a dart, comes razor sharp and is very easy to resharpen. No O-rings & No blades that have to open. Just simple razor sharp blades. Make good shots and most heads will do the trick. Good Luck...


----------



## archer71xx

I still don't get why so many people slam the rage broadhead, I shot 8 deer so far with the 3blade and have yet to see a deer go 40 yards and all have been passthrus (isn't that the idea). 
I think you should give them a try instead of listening to people who don't shoot them, I bet you will love em. Just my opinion


----------



## packerfan

*Rage rage rage*

I too questioned the Rage and decided to try them to decide for myself. They are expensive, but they destroy the deer. I use the three blade. They leave a huge hole in and out! I have shot broadside, quartering too and away and have had great success with them. They give you the practice blade to practice with. I have had a ring break on the practice head, but I simply replaced it. No big deal. I shot muzzy before, but had trouble getting each one to do the same thing. Try em for yourself.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

*rage*

well yeah the rage is a very highly advertized head,,,,and it explains why they cost $36 for 3 heads....lol..

i bought 2 packs of the 2 bladers,,,but was all set to buy the 3 bladers. where i bought them from the shop attendant told me he used the 2 bladers and they worked perfect.

i have NEVER EVER been a fan of ANY mechanical. i do not really believe in them actually. however i am having a bit of an issue with my x-force 6 shooting b-heads with field tips,,,so i figured a mechanical would help.

so while i was CONTEMPLATING a mechanical and remembering all i said AGAINST them i saw some hunting shows on T.V. they were using the rage. i saw some devastating damage there too....so i figured if i was GOING to TRY a mechanical i would prefer to have one that did that kinda damage.

so in summation,,,,,i only practice shot with them,,,they fly great. i have not arrowed an animal yet,,,but will arrow a wild boar before a deer when i get around to it...

i am not going to listen to hype whether it is negative or positive. i will listen to what i SEE,,,,,and for right now what i've seen is only on T.V. so i'll give them a try based on those results,,,and not on other results.


i think you reacted too fast by bringing them back so soon. you should have atleast TRIED them to see for yourself. after all there is alot of in field action to witness from all that hype advertizing they do. those hyped ads all have dead critters. dead critters aint hype in my book....

so for right now i am sticking with my wasp 100's 4 blader boss heads. i KNOW they destroy anything in their path.:darkbeer:


----------



## dbbumpin

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> well yeah the rage is a very highly advertized head,,,,and it explains why they cost $36 for 3 heads....lol..
> 
> i bought 2 packs of the 2 bladers,,,but was all set to buy the 3 bladers. where i bought them from the shop attendant told me he used the 2 bladers and they worked perfect.
> 
> i have NEVER EVER been a fan of ANY mechanical. i do not really believe in them actually. however i am having a bit of an issue with my x-force 6 shooting b-heads with field tips,,,so i figured a mechanical would help.
> 
> so while i was CONTEMPLATING a mechanical and remembering all i said AGAINST them i saw some hunting shows on T.V. they were using the rage. i saw some devastating damage there too....so i figured if i was GOING to TRY a mechanical i would prefer to have one that did that kinda damage.
> 
> so in summation,,,,,i only practice shot with them,,,they fly great. i have not arrowed an animal yet,,,but will arrow a wild boar before a deer when i get around to it...
> 
> i am not going to listen to hype whether it is negative or positive. i will listen to what i SEE,,,,,and for right now what i've seen is only on T.V. so i'll give them a try based on those results,,,and not on other results.
> 
> 
> i think you reacted too fast by bringing them back so soon. you should have atleast TRIED them to see for yourself. after all there is alot of in field action to witness from all that hype advertizing they do. those hyped ads all have dead critters. dead critters aint hype in my book....
> 
> so for right now i am sticking with my wasp 100's 4 blader boss heads. i KNOW they destroy anything in their path.:darkbeer:


my grandpa raves about the wasps and has shot them forever


----------



## triple-tre

*I'm in the same boat*

Hey guys first time to post on AT, glad to have access to so many opinions in one place. That's a good thing! Anyway, first time back in the woods with a bow in about 10 years so I've started from scratch again this season. Bow, arrows, broadheads, etc. 

As far as broadheads go I "swallowed the hook" on the Rage right off the bat and that is because of all the advertisement. I've listened to both sides and still have no idea on who is right. As far as accuracy goes I cant tell a difference between rage and a field point. But that's all I can say for them as I have never shot an animal with one. However, not knowing who's wrong or who's right I've decided to see for myself and hunt with them atleast until I shoot one deer. Maybe I'll waste my time, maybe not, but atleast I will know for sure then!


----------



## optimax

Why don't you try one of the most reliable expandables on the market.

Try a Vortec they work!!!!!!

Here is some you tube broadhead testing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qc-srIw3na0


----------



## triple-tre

*I'm in the same boat*

Hey guys first time to post on AT, glad to have access to so many opinions in one place. That's a good thing! Anyway, first time back in the woods with a bow in about 10 years so I've started from scratch again this season. Bow, arrows, broadheads, etc. 

As far as broadheads go I "swallowed the hook" on the Rage right off the bat and that is because of all the advertisement. I've listened to both sides and still have no idea on who is right. As far as accuracy goes I cant tell a difference between rage and a field point. But that's all I can say for them as I have never shot an animal with one. However, not knowing who's wrong or who's right I've decided to see for myself and hunt with them atleast until I shoot one deer. Maybe I'll waste my time, maybe not, but atleast I will know for sure then!


----------



## longshot23

Tekans and Reapers are the only mechanical I'll use.


----------



## Lance Wolken

*Other*

Please keep in mind that when someone says they have been shooting them forever this does not mean they have taken alot of animals with them. I feel pretty comfortable with my choices becauseof wehat I have experienced in the field. I have shot 15 wild pigs this year alone. In the past 10 years I have taken probably 50 animals mostly pigs. I will never use a mechanical it will fail eventually. I have seen my friends shoot mechanicals and when they work they work great but when they fail they fail bigtime. Blades breaking off, roll pins falling out of the rages, glancing shots etc.etc. I can honestly say that I have never lost an animal due to broadhead failure I will keep it that way. I have to say that I have never had a muzzy fail or seen a muzzy fail. The three blade 100 gr. head is perfect. Even better is the glue in head they sell for carbon shafts 360. They align better than any HIT system and will not peal out like a HIT insert. I also like the Muzzy Phantom fixed blade but it can be a bit more difficult to tune in a fast bow. If the bow is tuned properly it will most likely shoot any broadhead accurately. Don't bother shooting or tuning with field points its critical that your broadheads fly true and they will be more likely to show any incorrect rest settings or nock height issues etc. If your man enough to blame yourself for screwing up a shot get a fixed blade, if you want something to blame get a mechanical. There are lots of other great fixed blade heads, Magnus, hellrazer, thunderheads etc. They aren't glamerous but they will kill.

Lance


----------



## Mattyv97

*G5*

I like the G5 tekan. Ive shot the Rage and i did like them but like others have said the O-rings do wear out alot. but to each his own. but ive shot G5 for the last 3 years and love all the broadheads. my favorite is the Striker but i wanted to give the tekans a try this year and they seem and shoot great for me but your best bet is to try a few at your local pro-shop if they let you and see which ones feel and shoot the best for you, like they said before dont listen or take advice from anyone cause everyone is different and what might work for some may not work for others so you have to see what works for and go with that


----------



## uncleted327

Matty I see you are a New Yorker like myself, just a heads up but Tekans are illegal for hunting in New York, they are considered a barbed head so don't get caught if you use them this season.


----------



## justin33

*2-blade*

I am a taxidermist, and see a lot of wounds on all types of animals. I also skin about 500 deer a year a local butcher shop. I have dug out about every kind of broadhead there is from inside a deer. Surprized to see how many mechanicals I find inside deer that have been killed during shotgun season. I am not going to say if one broadhead is better than another, but i will say some shots are better than others. I have allways shot two blade cut on contact (crimson croc, buzzcut,ect.) with good success on pigs, deer, even a pass through on a bufalo. *But*, due to the wounds that I saw last year in my shop, I have switched two the two blade rage. The three blade cut like anything else, but the two blade on quartering shots left a three inch gash in and out. Good luck this year whatever you choose, and concentrate on good shooting, not what others say about your equipment.


----------



## Mattyv97

*thanks*



uncleted327 said:


> Matty I see you are a New Yorker like myself, just a heads up but Tekans are illegal for hunting in New York, they are considered a barbed head so don't get caught if you use them this season.


Hey, thanks, i know there are considered barbed. i do a few out of state hunts each year and thats what i was going to use the tekans for. i use the strikers for NY. but thanks anyways. good looking out, need more people like you...


----------



## uncleted327

No problem Matty, I am using them myself for a Maine hunt in November, still need to pick a head for NY this season, might try the strikers or buzzcuts, still thinking!


----------



## Saint Hubert

uncleted327 said:


> Matty I see you are a New Yorker like myself, just a heads up but Tekans are illegal for hunting in New York, they are considered a barbed head so don't get caught if you use them this season.


So are the Rage 3-blades. You will get a ticket if you shoot them in NY.

I'm going to use the Epek XC-3. Hopefully I will put one to the test on Sunday's opening day.


----------



## yanks56150

I have shot several deer with the Rage # blade and have never had any problems. Pass through shots have been the norm so far. I think you will like them.


----------



## EliteGThoe

Dont listen to these guys, try them for yourself, Rage 2 blades are like nothing ive seen before.... just try them! and not in foam.


----------



## nikki6gun

*rage*

my 2 cents anything with orings or rubber bands will fail sometime or another!!! My buddy just shot a cow elk at 32yrds broadside 6inches behind the shoulder with a rage 2 blade. huge wound channel yes quick death NO! they watched this cow for an hour and still not dead. had to put another one in her. the second shot was with the GR and that 1 did the trick. Ive shot the rage but never killed ive had blades deploy once the bow was fired not pretty.fly good yes huge wound channel yes dependable NO!! too much to worry about shooting the rage did the blades open when i put it in my quiver? did they open when i tap the shaft? are my orings dry rotted? blah blah blah.shot something else and concentrate on the shot and not the stupid broadhead.


----------



## pseky

I am pretty new to the sport, this is just my second season of bow hunting but I have taken 2 deer witht the rage 2 blades one was a quartering away shot the other a broadsided shot. Blades diployed just fine on both shots, neither deer ran more than 20 yards before going down.

On the O-ring subject I have broken one so far but they are very cheap and easy to replace.


----------



## rowesho

*rage*

i work at an archery shop in middle ga seen and tested tons of arrows bows and broadheads. Rages are great quality broadheads all i would recommend to you is a heavier arrow than what you are shooting now and then decide if you like the Rages. 3 blades do have better penetration btw.


----------



## rowesho

*rage*

basically speed only allows you to shoot flatter at a greater distance and any sharp broadhead is gonna cut skin and bust bone, but the heavier the arrow the more penetration bottom line.


----------



## Deadman's Point

The last four trips to hunting ranches in Texas have required me to only use fixed blade broadheads; they had issues (probably very infrequent) with mechanical heads failing in the past for one reason or another.

If you're flinging arrows nearing 300, I've accepted the rumor that you want to avoid 2 blade fixed broadheads to reduce any planing. Most folks move to Slicktricks, Shuttle T Locks, and G5 Strykers since they fly similair to a field point. I've personally put a Stryker through a cinderblock wall and wound up just changing the blades.

I'm at roughly 294 fps with a 100 grain Stryker with the Maxima Hunter 350 shaft. With the heavier arrow and the nicely chised tip, I've gotten clear passthroughs going though shoulders and ribs on AZ muleys.

Quite frankly, you could probably kill a deer at 20 yards with a judo tip. If the Rages make you happy, there's a reason they're still in business.


----------



## rowesho

dead mans right on the fixed two blade recently made bows are too fast to be consistant. the MX series from muzzy 3 or 4 blade fly good too i shoot the MX 4s and love them i shoot one yesterday and it ran 6 yards stopped stood for a little while and then fell and bled out but the 3 blade MX flys a lil better than the MX 4 but i shooting enough speed to over correct it


----------



## arrowshlammer

*rage*

put a drop of baby oil on the oring,it will last forever.
arrowshlammer


----------



## randy1

i shot a doe at 32 yards last year with rage 3 blade on the ground floor with my diamond rapture set at 70 lbs got mabey 4 inches of penitration when i found the arrow needless to say no backstrap for me i have a friend that also had one deflect out of his stand i went back to fixed blades plus had problem with the blades comeing out when stalking


----------



## rowesho

arrow weight and diameter have more to do w penetration than any speed or broadhead i have a chart of it at the archery shop i work in but no any mechanical broadhead will not penetrate like a fixed blade


----------

